# Loose fitting bob-tach? Slop in bob-tach while back blading? Attachment falling off?



## wildbobcat (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello all!

A big thanks to the fella who began this post:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110456

It got me to investigate why I was having the same problem as he was with slop between the bob-tach and the attachment.
I own a bobcat S205
I have created a little shutterfly site to explain what seems to be a design flaw that I found and areas that wear on the bob-tach as well from use.

Check it out here: https://bobtach.shutterfly.com/pictures

Hope it helps someone else out with the same trouble. I plan in the spring to have my bob-tach welded up and the issue corrected and hope to post my results on this site.

I will post it here:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110456

tymusic


----------



## wildbobcat (Feb 20, 2014)

*Using washers to compress bob-tach spring to prevent wedge backing out.*

This guy has a good idea to prevent the bucket from falling off - it won't necessarily fix the slop between the bob-tach and the attachment however.
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143088&page=2&p=1659239#post1659239
Washers are cheap , they compress the bob-tach spring and it won't let the attachment wedge back out!
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...-keeps-falling-off-pictures-old-files-089.jpg

I think I will try that if my welding job doesn't help.

wesport


----------



## wildbobcat (Feb 20, 2014)

Getting the bobtach all welded up today! Will post results and pictures when I get it back!


----------

